# Hair algae



## Karen H (20 Nov 2013)

Hi I am having trouble with hair algae it is growing quick than my shrimp can eat it . It makes the tank look dirty and things get trapped in it

Substrate aqua grow nutra soil
64l tank
Fluval U2 filter
Led lighting
Plants that are growing well .
Water wisteria ,
Anubias,
Cabomba caoliniana,
Cryptocoryne wendtill green
Moss ball,
Taxiphyllum sp spiky
Stock
1 betta
15 neon tetras
2 otoclinclus 
4 shrimp


----------



## Michael W (20 Nov 2013)

James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide

The link identifies that hair algae is the cause of low CO2 and low nutrients which basically to me means that your lighting level is too high or photoperiod is too long. High light/long photo period will drive plants the need of CO2 and nutrients higher. By lowering the lighting levels the plants will not need as much CO2 and nutrients while still able to grow nice and healthy albeit slower. Healthy plants = no visible algae, not because they can out compete algae, but they won't attract algae as  they are not weak. 

Having a nice flow in the tank will help to deliver available CO2 and nutrients thats already in the tank to the plants, its usually recommended that you have 10x the flow of your tank.


----------



## Karen H (21 Nov 2013)

Thanks , so if I added some floating plants would that help reduce to light levels?


----------



## Michael W (22 Nov 2013)

Adding floating plants and manually removing the algae with a clean toothbrush will be what your wanting to do for now.


----------

